# Local 48 ranked list



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

So I got my rank today and it looks like I'm 119 on the inside wireman pool. I wish they told you out of how many people. I know they are taking a lot of applications right now but is 119 a hopeless rank? Anyone in here from 48? Do I sit around and wait or is there a way to jump the list? I'm anxious to start working but not sure how fast they get through the list. Any advice?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

hello from hillsborro. 119 is not a hopeless rank. Im working with an apprentice that was number 90 out of 900ish and he said he was in 3 months after applying. Which was about as fast as possible. With all the work that is going on right now in portland, they will probably be taking apprentices like crazy


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> hello from hillsborro. 119 is not a hopeless rank. Im working with an apprentice that was number 90 out of 900ish and he said he was in 3 months after applying. Which was about as fast as possible. With all the work that is going on right now in portland, they will probably be taking apprentices like crazy


I've been on a waiting list to hire an apprentice for months. They're supposed to let me know when one's available


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably because they are all at Intel. Bran new apprentices are everywhere out here. One late term apprentice drug up here because he wanted experience doing something else. He said he had his choice of shops to go to because no shops could get apprentices because they are all out here


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> Probably because they are all at Intel. Bran new apprentices are everywhere out here. One late term apprentice drug up here because he wanted experience doing something else. He said he had his choice of shops to go to because no shops could get apprentices because they are all out here


Exactly


----------



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

So sitting at 119 isn't too bad? Sounds like there is a decent demand for apprentices right now. Is there any way to know how many people are on the list, and as apprentices are taken will I get a letter with an updated rank? Is there any way to jump the list and start working sooner? Thank you guys for the feedback


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just asked the apprentice. I was mistaken. He said he was 27th. He pretty much said you have 0 chance. They interview all the time and you will be pushed down as fast as your moving up. Call the training center for your position


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We need a new apprentice, but we're in 932. Our last two have been total retards.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> I just asked the apprentice. I was mistaken. He said he was 27th. He pretty much said you have 0 chance. They interview all the time and you will be pushed down as fast as your moving up. Call the training center for your position


How exactly does that work ?? I recently got my score and rank (5 out of ??). So others who take the test down the line and score better will push me down rankings ?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

different locals do different things. When i got in, they did applications everything 2 years. I ranked 8th and they called the apprentices 1 by 1 as contractors requested them

The 48 apprentice told me that something like every 3 months they take a group of apprentices in. They guess at how many they will need. He said right now they are taking about 30 every 3 months. So every 3 months they interview more new people and put them into the list accordingly. So if you were 31 and they took 30. You would move up to #1, but then 30 people might rank ahead of you and you would be back at 31


----------



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

So it looks like I'm going to enroll in some college classes so I can interview again in 6months. What would be a couple courses I should take that would benefit me the most?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Interviewing 101? 


The interview they gave me, they gave the questions ahead of time. They only have a few "right answers.". You need to know what those answers are. What questions did they ask last time? They will probably be the same


----------



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

There were 5 Questions, list 3 things that are important to you in a job. What trade related experience do you have. Why do you want to be an electrician. Why should we pick you. And I can't remember the other one but it was along the same lines. Other than that they went over my application and my letters of recommendations and asked if I had any questions for them, which I didn't at the time


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah. Those are much more open ended than the questions I was asked in my local. Ours were like, do you understand there might be some traveling. If you are unsure about what youre doing, what do you do? Are you afraid of heights, confined spaces, or spiders?



Much easier questions to have the "right" answer


----------



## CurtPDX (Dec 6, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> different locals do different things. When i got in, they did applications everything 2 years. I ranked 8th and they called the apprentices 1 by 1 as contractors requested them
> 
> The 48 apprentice told me that something like every 3 months they take a group of apprentices in. They guess at how many they will need. He said right now they are taking about 30 every 3 months. So every 3 months they interview more new people and put them into the list accordingly. So if you were 31 and they took 30. You would move up to #1, but then 30 people might rank ahead of you and you would be back at 31


I just got ranked 21. I was at the tail end of the applicant deadline in Sept. It looks like the next intake process doesn't start until Jan 03. Does this mean I have a good shot? Should I sign up for a couple trade courses in Winter term to re-interview in six months or just sit tight and wait for a letter? Any suggestions?


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

anybody get there rank back after the latest hiring pool?? any ideas for a start date?


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

Teeterson said:


> So I got my rank today and it looks like I'm 119 on the inside wireman pool. I wish they told you out of how many people. I know they are taking a lot of applications right now but is 119 a hopeless rank? Anyone in here from 48? Do I sit around and wait or is there a way to jump the list? I'm anxious to start working but not sure how fast they get through the list. Any advice?


I was in the same Interview set as you. Rod Belisle said that they are taking about 15 every month. So at 119, you are a but out. They also San Rey are ready booked through may, so starting June would be about 8 months, but there is another interview period in July, so more applicant scores will merge with this list. So there is a chance you could get in if the Economy gets a boost, or you could try to re-interview in 6 months to improve your score and rank, but there are stipulations to that. 1000 hours of electrical construction Work or 2 trade related classes before you can interview. Just Information I got from Monica Hosler at the Union Hall.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sparky1989 said:


> I was in the same Interview set as you. Rod Belisle said that they are taking about 15 every month. So at 119, you are a but out. They also San Rey are ready booked through may, so starting June would be about 8 months, but there is another interview period in July, so more applicant scores will merge with this list. So there is a chance you could get in if the Economy gets a boost, or you could try to re-interview in 6 months to improve your score and rank, but there are stipulations to that. 1000 hours of electrical construction Work or 2 trade related classes before you can interview. Just Information I got from Monica Hosler at the Union Hall.


where did you get the information about another interview group in July, they just completed the interview/ranking stage of the january 2013 application period and there havent taken application since then. Not that I know anymore than the next guy, just curious who they would be interviewing with no new applicants.


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

cwsims84 said:


> where did you get the information about another interview group in July, they just completed the interview/ranking stage of the january 2013 application period and there havent taken application since then. Not that I know anymore than the next guy, just curious who they would be interviewing with no new applicants.


The aren't doing another application process, but if people from the list want to reinterview then they can in July, not our group, but the ones before us. Sorry for not clarifying before. If you call the hall and get Monica Hosler's extension from the directory, she can inform you about everything.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sparky1989 said:


> The aren't doing another application process, but if people from the list want to reinterview then they can in July, not our group, but the ones before us. Sorry for not clarifying before. If you call the hall and get Monica Hosler's extension from the directory, she can inform you about everything.


I understand. By any chance did she say when those first 15 would be starting the basic skills class??


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

cwsims84 said:


> I understand. By any chance did she say when those first 15 would be starting the basic skills class??


Yes, the first 15 will be pulled sometime in June, and every month a new class of 15 has been the average for the last year.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds like a bit of a wait. I didnt realize they were taking so many guys. seems like work may be busier than most people think it is then.


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

cwsims84 said:


> sounds like a bit of a wait. I didnt realize they were taking so many guys. seems like work may be busier than most people think it is then.


Oh yeah, the number of current applicants ranked is about 760


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

So you're in the top 15%. Not too shabby, just don't stop trying if you're not pulled right away.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah.. I hope to be in one of the first couple basic skills classes


----------



## CurtPDX (Dec 6, 2012)

I ranked at end of Dec. and just got called up. I know that the group that I'm in starts the Boot Camp on the 15th, and then from what I was told it's out to Intel we go.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was just ranked on the 28th of march.. Hoping to get into the June boot camp class


----------

